# Potential Buy......but there's a twist *sigh*



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I guess he is on the cheap "project-type" end of the horse market...so if that's what you're looking for...then sure. I'd check his back or something though...because in all the pictures he's all parked out on his hind end? Even at that price range I'd spend the $100 for the full vet check.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think that if you have the time and patience to work with him, he would make a good project. I think that he'd need to just go back to basic work so that he can learn that he's not going to be yanked in the mouth all of the time. It sounds like the only reason he reared, was from pain. My horse used to rear when I first got him. It is possible to fix, but it's not something you should undertake if it is going to scare you. (And it can definitely be scary!)

Aside from that, he needs to get some help with the pattern. His turns are sloppy and he doesn't really know where his feet are. He doesn't seem to be carrying himself well. You'd need to show him where he needs to be and get him out of the bad habits he is in now. For 800$ though, I think he could be fun to work with.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Spastic I was hoping you'd comment on this.  I've read a lot of your posts and respect your advice.

The other thing I found out is he gets "hot" and "racey" when run flat out for "long periods of time." Now, his owner previous to them barrel raced him extensivly. I'm thinking she must have run him at home as well and got him all hot and heavy on the pattern. I'm used to hot horses, they don't bother me. My first horse was an Arabian, a jumper, and he was as hot as they came (I'm talking never walked always jigged, always tried to canter when you trotted...and this was my first horse ever when I was a teenager LOL). He, too, came to me in a harsh bit (doubel twisted wire) and after a few years of hard, hard, hard work I was finally able to get him to go in a simple D-ring snaffle. So I'm not worried about reschooling him to relax, and what not, it's just the rearing thing. I don't mind a "problem horse" I just worry about them flipping over on top of me, that's all.

Why was your horse rearing when you first got him if I might ask?


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

I ride English and have absolutely no Western know-how whatsoever, so I won't comment on his motion or conformation. BUT I don't see any reason why the horse would make a habit of rearing. That isolated incident was probably a very bad experience, and if he's no longer in his harsh bit he shouldn't feel the need to repeat it. The fact that he tolerated the wire bit for such a long time before he reared says far more about him than the rear itself. He seems like a good boy: I wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I would go for it, he is a nice project for $800


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you! 

My horse was ridden in a very heavy bit when I got him and drugged the first time I saw him. He would rear when he didn't understand things, specifically when asked to back. It took a few weeks to figure out, but now he doesn't rear up anymore. I think with a horse like the one you're looking at, his rearing shouldn't be a problem. 

The important thing with riding hot or nervous horses, as you probably already know, is to make sure you are calm. If you feel that you can be the brains and give him clear messages, I think he will welcome your lead. I think this guy could really benefit with some time off and then slowly working back into work so he can understand that riding does not equal pain. Once he learns this, I think he could be a lot of fun.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It was isolated accident, he doesn't sound like "habitual rearer" (spell?  ). Can you actually TRY him with snaffle to see what will happen before paying for him? Also it depends on what they meant by "rearing". For lots of people little pop-up is already a huge REAR. :shock: I believe with soft hands and gentle bit you won't have any problems UNLESS it's something health-related. 

P.S. Can you race in hackamore? I've seen people doing it here (although never tried myself).


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, you can race in a hackamore or bitless. I'm not sure about the scaring though as he sounds like he should still be ridden two handed, and thus not in a hackamore. Not familiar with bitless though.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried bitless (you use 2 hands), but frankly I personally would prefer sidepull.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Never used them either. Can you neck rein with them?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well... Not very sure. If your horse is used to neck-rein when the rein touches the neck (sorry, I'm somewhat messy in explanation) then you can. I can turn my paint like that (but she's very sensitive). But I believe sidepull as well as bitless are not for neck-reining. I don't like the concept of bitless - to me sounds worse than bit.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never personally used one, so I don't have much of an opinion. I'd like something you could neck rein in though. I'm sure something could be figured out.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Personally I think that, even though he may ultimately be a safe horse, $800 is a lot of money for him - especially with the scars and lacerated tongue. 

I go to the sales regularly and I'm afraid he would only bring about $100 or at best, $150 at a sale. Double that for a private sale and you have his value. At the last sale, there was a dead broke gelding, very flashy, registered with APHA, 12 years old, and ridden by a 10 year old. I know the seller so I know the horse was 100% sound and safe. He sold for $750 and was the second highest selling horse.

I don't know where in GA you are but there are a lot of horses out here that don't have the problems this one may have and for the same or less money.

(btw, I'm an exNYer too)


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I think he is a bit sloppy on the pattern, he seems to not know his own feet. But I think that the rearing thing sounds like a one-time deal.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

iridehorses - I am outside Savannah, in a little podunk town called Glennville AKA Vidalia Onion Country LOL. I'm not too far from the Greenville area I believe. Any places you can recommend for me to look?

Thanks for the input everyone! I'm going to discuss everything with my husband about him tonight and possibly go out to see him some time this weekend or next week. I'm curious about seeing this scar on his tongue. I don't mind much having to ride him two-handed, I grew up riding English so it's habit to me and I also barrel raced (for fun of course) my old Arabian fully English - saddle, bridle, the all nine yards - and we ran courses with me riding two handed so it's not too big a deal to me.

Any idea where I can look up more info on hackamores/bitless bridles? I don't know a whole lot about hackamores except that they don't go in their mouths. LOL For almost 20 years with horses I'm amazed how much I can STILL learn.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I used sidepull for while (before I switched them to the bit). On Equine Supplies, Horse Supplies, Horse Supply type "sidepull" in search field - it'll bring up 2 they have. I used more expensive one (but I additionally wrapped the rope with the vet-wrap to make it wider and softer). 

Bitless bridles are rather expensive $150(?). You can just google it - Dr. Cook's bitless bridle will be on top.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe try a quick stop? They can be harsh in the wrong hands, but I know a few people who barrel race with them and they do very well.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

He seems weirdly high in shoulder area O-o but otherwise seems like a nice project. I would barter the fur out of the price though, far to high for a horse with issues and scars (as correctable as those issues may be).

I waaay overpaid for both my three year old and my rescue. Honestly, don't be afraid to barter. You can get a pretty decent horse for $800, without scars. :|


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Just a few things:
You can get a two hand hackmore.. Traveller has one: 
http://www.horseforum.com/members/6...veller-alexs-old-project-pony-sometimes-2821/

He doesn't sound like he'd rear again, but if you decided you wanted to put a bit in his mouth, it does sound like it'd be a problem.. 
Also, he's a bit overpriced..


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I see he is pending did you buy him?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He has some potential with lots of work. Something about his confo really bugs me though. I think it is more than just being camped out all around. He looks sway backed and his hips look wierd. I agree with everyone else that the rearing incident was probably a one time thing. However, 800 is way too much for a horse like him in this market. Definitely haggle the price if you are interested in him. Very thorough vet check too.


----------



## bexandponies (May 11, 2009)

in the video thats on their add he seems lame in the trot at the start. Id get his back checked if you purchase him. He dosnt look happy or completely sound.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I hadn't seen the video before but after watching it, he does seem a little off in the right front foot. He travels pretty nice except for how he carries his head.


----------

